
A linear solver designed to be easy to use with Rust enums - bvssvni
https://github.com/advancedresearch/linear_solver
======
bvssvni
Link /r/rust thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/9x5uvk/advancedresear...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/9x5uvk/advancedresearch_releases_a_generic_linear_solver/)

